# The fruit of CRT "theology"



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 6, 2021)

Start watching the video at about the 57:45 minute mark. In total, the segment is about 5 minutes and then more afterwards if you want to stick around for the analysis.

In any case, what you will hear is a "prayer" straight out of the pits of hell. However, it is also a good example of what CRT breeds.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 6, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Start watching the video at about the 57:45 minute mark. In total, the segment is about 5 minutes and then more afterwards if you want to stick around for the analysis.
> 
> In any case, what you will hear is a "prayer" straight out of the pits of hell. However, it is also a good example of what CRT breeds.


Saw the prayer making the rounds earlier.
While I cannot say those who espouse CRT are not saved, I am seriously seeing the probability go through the roof.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2021)

Can you give us a short summary of what he says in his prayer and what CRT means?


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 6, 2021)

KMK said:


> Can you give us a short summary of what he says in his prayer and what CRT means?


CRT = Critical Race Theory. It is related to woke "theology" and the social justice "gospel"

Basically, it is a prayer from a woman for God to cause her to hate white people (the "hate white people" part is a direct quote).


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2021)

Wikipedia says this: *Critical race theory* (*CRT*) is an academic movement made up of civil-rights scholars and activists in the United States who seek to critically examine the law as it intersects with issues of race, and to challenge mainstream liberal approaches to racial justice.

Is that the definition? If so, what is its relationship to theology?


----------



## Gwallard (Apr 6, 2021)

KMK said:


> Wikipedia says this: *Critical race theory* (*CRT*) is an academic movement made up of civil-rights scholars and activists in the United States who seek to critically examine the law as it intersects with issues of race, and to challenge mainstream liberal approaches to racial justice.
> 
> Is that the definition? If so, what is its relationship to theology?


As far as I understand it on a basic level, CRT is not as innocent or innocuous as wikipedia makes it seem. Besides every human philosophy ultimately shaking the fist at God, CRT has gone further than most in being self-consistent in this. CRT has not merely "examine[d]" these things listed, but has in most cases redefined them.

Race in CRT is "prejudice + power," so that all established places of power are racist, because - as people are finding out - no one can be merely neutral: all are prejudiced in some way. This applies in many ways, but first of all, God is considered the arche-racist, as a prejudiced being against the nations, against lgbt, etc. This is also the genesis of Liberation "theologies," which make Jesus no more than a radical. Christianity is also made into (although Nietzsche fundamentally disagrees) the white man's oppressive weapon: it is an arm of oppression and therefore should be destroyed. Theologically, CRT puts ultimate power within the individual, while simultaneously making him the ultimate victim. We are gods which must rebel against God. Of course, most CRT don't believe in God because they are think those in power in Christianity are only saying there is a spiritual realm with reward so that they can ensure their rule peacefully, consolidating their power.

In my humble opinion, the end of CRT is the destruction of all structure, because structure creates inequality, and power corrupts absolutely (in the opinion of CRT people I have spoken to personally). Therefore God is the the ultimate oppressor, and whatever rule he has should be opposed and replaced with a materialistic, hedonistic, anarchic society.

This is Eve in the garden again. It's political only because it suppresses the authority of God in a more consistent manner than most others.

My rambling two cents!

Edit: grammatical mistakes because made on my phone.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 6, 2021)

KMK said:


> Wikipedia says this: *Critical race theory* (*CRT*) is an academic movement made up of civil-rights scholars and activists in the United States who seek to critically examine the law as it intersects with issues of race, and to challenge mainstream liberal approaches to racial justice.
> 
> Is that the definition? If so, what is its relationship to theology?


It really shouldn't have anything to do with theology which is why I used the quotes. However, CRT is related to Black Liberation Theology (e.g. James Cone) and that is ultimately what is being peddled again. Black Liberation Theology is what happens when you try and inject CRT into Christianity.

Also, remember Wikipedia is a left leaning organization, so they are giving a VERY charitable definition of CRT, in which it reads like a virtuous thing.

I think this is a better resource for defining CRT








Critical Race Theory, Intersectionality, and the Gospel


Originally published in February 2020 Over the last several months evangelical Christians have been forced to think about Marxist concepts that, heretofore, were foreign to them. Due in large part … More




founders.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> It really shouldn't have anything to do with theology which is why I used the quotes. However, CRT is related to Black Liberation Theology (e.g. James Cone) and that is ultimately what is being peddled again. Black Liberation Theology is what happens when you try and inject CRT into Christianity.
> 
> Also, remember Wikipedia is a left leaning organization, so they are giving a VERY charitable definition of CRT, in which it reads like a virtuous thing.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that looks like a good article.


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2021)

Gwallard said:


> As far as I understand it on a basic level, CRT is not as innocent or innocuous as wikipedia makes it seem. Besides every human philosophy ultimately shaking the fist at God, CRT has gone further than most in being self-consistent in this. CRT has not merely "examine[d]" these things listed, but has in most cases redefined them.
> 
> Race in CRT is "prejudice + power," so that all established places of power are racist, because - as people are finding out - no one can be merely neutral: all are prejudiced in some way. This applies in many ways, but first of all, God is considered the arche-racist, as a prejudiced being against the nations, against lgbt, etc. This is also the genesis of Liberation "theologies," which make Jesus no more than a radical. Christianity is also made into (although Nietzsche fundamentally disagrees) the white man's oppressive weapon: it is an arm of oppression and therefore should be destroyed. Theologically, CRT puts ultimate power within the individual, while simultaneously making him the ultimate victim. We are gods which must rebel against God. Of course, most CRT don't believe in God because they are think those in power in Christianity are only saying there is a spiritual realm with reward so that they can ensure their rule peacefully, consolidating their power.
> 
> ...



Wow! That shows a great deal of phone skills.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 7, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> It really shouldn't have anything to do with theology which is why I used the quotes. However, CRT is related to Black Liberation Theology (e.g. James Cone) and that is ultimately what is being peddled again. Black Liberation Theology is what happens when you try and inject CRT into Christianity.
> 
> Also, remember Wikipedia is a left leaning organization, so they are giving a VERY charitable definition of CRT, in which it reads like a virtuous thing.
> 
> ...


How different really is CRT and Black Liberation Theology from Christian Zionism and Dispensationalism??
Both elevate one particular race, Black or Jew above everyone else.
Both seek to rob the Lord Jesus as the Sole Inheritor of ALL the Promises.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

